# small solar powered light



## livinzoo (Aug 29, 2007)

I have read a few threads on here about chicken coops and solar lights, but those systems suggested are larger than I need. I'm looking to add solar lights to 4 chicken tractors and only power a small light to extend the day by at most 4 hours (to help with laying). The lowest month Insolation is 2.19 in December. What is the smallest system I could get away with? I was hoping to keep the price about $100 or less per tractor.

I will need to have a timer too.

Thanks


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

livinzoo said:


> I have read a few threads on here about chicken coops and solar lights, but those systems suggested are larger than I need. I'm looking to add solar lights to 4 chicken tractors and only power a small light to extend the day by at most 4 hours (to help with laying). The lowest month Insolation is 2.19 in December. What is the smallest system I could get away with? I was hoping to keep the price about $100 or less per tractor.
> 
> I will need to have a timer too.
> 
> Thanks


Cheap----Per tractor---get you a 15 to 20 watt panel(less than $50) fix a adjustable bracket for the panel where you can aim the panel direct at the mid day sun. Get you a working used car battery($5 to $20)--Get either a 12 volt compact floresent bulb(around 15 watts and just screw into a regular light fixture) or get you a 12 volt led light fixture bright enough(under $15)--get you a timer (under $15) Hook the panel direct to the battery as well as the light with the timer as a switch. For this cheap set-up I do not see where you need a charge controller. When the cheap used battery goes bad, pick up another working cheap one. 

**(Working Battery means one that does not have a dead cell and works as new)

Should be able to get it set-up for around $100

If you want a Good Set-Up--a good deep cycle battery alone would cost you $100.

If you need more help----just ask.


OK you Pros don't give me a hard time----you know this will work for a cheap set-up.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Depends how big your tractor is. Try solar garden lights, one on each corner. Most of them only seem to last 4 or 5 hours anyway


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

The timer is going to be a large part of the investment..


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

With a "used car battery" you will only have grief and a very short life.

Much better to get a reasonable functioning battery that will not poop out on you during the up coming winter . . .which is when you really want / need the egg production.

I would only consider a LED lamp.
The compact floro's for the most part do not take well to cold weather...........
It makes no difference to the LED as to what the temp is.........


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

12vman said:


> The timer is going to be a large part of the investment..



Hello 12vman. I did look on Ebay and there were several timers operated on 12 volts for under $15. I do not know how good they are but they are listed.



Jim-mi has a point about the battery and light. You can start out with a used cheap car battery and change to a better battery after you sell some eggs---LOL.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Gosh! Just get a $( solar lantern. Hang it on a hook outdoors, then at night when you close the coop door, hang it in the coop! Sheesh!

I'll give you a link to a great solar lantern. BTW, those little solar walkway lights are on sale now. Just put them in a vase, then take them into the coop at night. Cheep, cheep. Pun intended!


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Judging by the assortment of 10 or so solar yard lights that I have, I question wether or not there would be nearly enough light to keep the hens happy enough to lay eggs . .????

The solar lights are nice, they are cheap enough, they give a human enough light to navigate by------------but will a chick feel like laying eggs in that very dim light....

Lets see if we can get a professional chicken engineer in here to postulate an answer..

Will it
or
wont it.......................................??????


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

I believe that livinzoo was wantin' a light to turn on sometime before daylight, not to extend the day in the evening. Those standard solar lights come on at dark and run until they either go dead or the light of the morning turns them off. I believe that livinzoo was wanting some light ~4-5 a.m. to lengthen the daytime during the winter, after they have rested..

I don't believe a run of the mill solar yard light(s) is gonna make enough light to make a difference. It's going to take a decent amount of light for those chickens to think its morning..

I suggest considering a CCFL..

12in Dual White Cold Cathode Kit at Xoxide!

Low current draw, plenty of light, and the best bang for your buck. These will easily light up a small chicken coop and the cold doesn't bother them a whole lot. A few minutes on and they brighten up nice. The only issue is the fixture isn't weatherproof, which means ya need to build a fixture to protect them from the elements. I have a set inside a piece of clear vinyl tubing with the ends sealed with plastic plugs and silicone sealer and it's been in service outside for over 5 yrs. Still works like new and it's on a pole ~10' in the air, not in a building..

Thanks PD.. I looked and wow.. They used to be a whole lot more than that! One of those would fit the bill as long as it was installed in a weatherproof housing of some sort. Perhaps a Tupperware container, which could hold the charge controller also. Maybe one of these..

Rainproof DC 12V Digital Programmable Timer switch Relay With Weather Proof Box | eBay 

Chinatown Charge Controller..

12V 2A Solar Panel Charge Battery Controller Regulator - Free Shipping

Hey, the price is right for the budget.. 

Now, a battery..

Sealed Lead Acid / SLA Batteries - 12V 8AH 34W SLA 250 HIGH RATE

Small.. Big enough for a set of the CCFL to operate for ~4-5 hrs. without totally discharging the battery, and it could be installed in the Tupperware container with the charge controller and timer..

Panel..

Solar Panel Kit - Save on this 45 Watt Solar Panel Kit

Hey! There's three of 'um! One for three coops! (and some left over pieces parts) Position them properly and they'll work! Gotta keep the snow off of them..

There ya go livinzoo.. Something to chew on..


----------



## livinzoo (Aug 29, 2007)

Exactly 12VMan! That sounds like exactly what I was hoping for. Thanks.


----------

